

Apache CloudStack now a Top Level Project - ke4qqq
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_announces40

======
bhaisaab
w00t CloudStack!

Some quick facts:

\- CloudStack is the most active Apache project now by no. of commits/day and
code/development activity: <https://www.ohloh.net/orgs/apache>

\- Stable, mature code, used in production. Works for Xen, KVM and VMWare.

\- Real world deployments, largest known deployment consists of some 20k hosts
(source Collaboration12, I don't know exactly which talk/video, someone can
comment with a link)

(Note, I'm a CloudStack developer and committer and I'm loving it :)

------
cloudierthant
Fantastic. One of the most widely deployed open source cloud stacks!

------
serverchief
Awesome project by amazing community!

Thumbs up!

------
dgr81
How does this currently compare with open stack?

~~~
bhaisaab
No formal benchmarking I know of but OpenStack has better traction, is written
in Python (I love Python) but has no real world production deployments I know
of which is most likely to change. We don't have to have only one winner, but
winners, so all stacks can have their share of market and everyone can win as
everyone bring their pluses and minuses.

------
v0g0n
Ah! Never a day like graduation day.

------
socialized
Awesome progress in under a year.

------
Nux
Go Cloudstack! :-)

------
runseb
Great news !

